# Guessing for fun: which opera or opera hero would book/movie franchise heroes prefer?



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Just imagine. One of those popular (or obscure-but-awesome) fandoms meet opera. How would they like it? Which character would they identify with?

We can all guess Éowyn would be a rabid Brünnhilde fan. Or that Cpt. Kirk would like the Duke of Mantua... (on the other hand, Duke would surely like to have fun with hot alien babes, too.)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Conan the Barbarian would respect Siegmund's sword forging and dragon slaying ability


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Jack Sparrow: Not satisfied with those few sea operas, me hearty. Flying Dutchman... no thanks. I've had enough of the dude in the last two movies. And that stuff with all those buttoned-up navy guys? They should really have a break, drink some rum - but not mine! - and get laid. Savvy?

Darth Vader: Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... I like La Bohéme... hhhhhhhhhhh... that girl seems to have breathing problems like me...

Sirius Black: Fidelio. Nice story. Although the guy whines way too much, there weren't even any dementors in that jail...

Gollum: We lovesssssssss Nibelungsssss... nassty thievess sssstole our Preciousssssss... perhaps we ssshould alsso ssssire a sson to claim it back, ssshall we, Precioussss?

Inigo Montoya: This Carlo from Forza. Why didn't he come to me to learn?

Yoda: The thing with Grail Knights I like. The Force strong with Wagner is.

Captain Laurence (from Temeraire) They kill dragons in operas! I'm SO going berserk now.

The Doctor: I think I've been in most of these.

Mr. Wednesday: Guess. I dare you.

Death I HAVE A LOT OF WORK IN THESE.

Enjolras: Don Carlo. Posa is my HERO!

Voldemort: Operas... full of muggles and their pathetic little affairs...

Turin Turambar: This Valkyrie thing look quite aweso... wait, he KNEW she was his sister? And he DID NOT IMPALE HIMSELF ON NOTHUNG? Eek!


----------

